
Show HN: Rap about sales saying yes before talking to devs - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVWjcudK-2w
======
MattyRad
Oh man, I can relate to every song on the whole channel. Good job!

------
sladix
Keep up the good work dude, I love all your songs ! Always having a good laugh
! I'd be more than happy to collab with you !

